# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 error



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi all,

"Sending' reported error (0x800CCC6A) : 'Your outgoing (SMTP) e-mail server has reported an internal error. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). The server responded: 451 Temporary local problem - please try later'.' "

I get the above error message whenever I try to SEND an e-mail via outlook.
I can receive email fine, and I can also receive and send fine via webmail. 
I have tried restarting which usually fixes this type of problem - but that has not worked.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error*

451 temporary local problem indicates a problem at your host.
I just googled that and got lots of info.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error*

Since you're with Opaltelecom make sure your SMTP is still set for smtp.talktalkbusiness.net. If it's a company server, talk to your IT person.


----------



## lisa801 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2003 error*

Thanks a lot for both your replies. I took your advice Corday and it's solved now


----------

